# Construccion de un amperimetro



## leop4 (Nov 15, 2007)

chicos no tienen un esquema sencillo de como hacer un amperimetro encontre este http://www.geocities.com/jandradem2001/ArticulosAerogens/CONSTRUCCIONAMP.htm pero es un poco monotono .jaja. tengo como 2 o 3 medidores analogicos de tester viejos queria hacer algo con esto


----------



## ciri (Nov 15, 2007)

yo tengo uno también, pero no se que escala tiene. quería usarlo para medir temperatura interna en una fuente.

Ya que estamos. iba a preguntar como hacer un amperímetro digital!

pero encontré esto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construir-amperimetro-digital-5776/

alguien tiene idea?


----------



## leop4 (Nov 15, 2007)

encontre esto pero servira para algo http://www.deetc.isel.ipl.pt/electronica/LEIC/FAE/aparelhos/amperimetro_digital.htm


----------

